# Do you pirate?



## Scott-105 (Aug 15, 2010)

So, I was just curious of how many people on GBAtemp are pirates. I'm guessing like 99% of us are pirates lol The poll has three questions: 
1. Have you pirated before?
2.Do you currently pirate?
3. If you pirate, why do you?

So, hopefully this thread gets lots of interest, so we can see what percentage of us are pirates.


----------



## prowler (Aug 15, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> 1. Have you pirated before?Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I can and I will


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 15, 2010)

Because I has no monies


----------



## Raika (Aug 15, 2010)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Would you rather pay for something or get it for free? Go figure.


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, yes and mostly because video games are really expensive (and I don't have any money... I buy the consoles though!) and sometimes, to try out games of which I'm sure I'll buy them anyways (like Pokémon SoulSilver).


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm just a poor student, so yea, I pirate. I do buy games from steam when there is a sale tho, and I used to pay for WoW.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 15, 2010)

I hate you...


Spoiler



Jk I love that song


----------



## Daizu (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, I've pirated before.
Yes, I still pirate.
I pirate because I don't want to waste my money on something that might not even be all that great. I only buy stuff I know I'll enjoy.


----------



## Goli (Aug 15, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Yes, yes and mostly because video games are really expensive (and I don't have any money... I buy the consoles though!) and sometimes, to try out games of which I'm sure I'll buy them anyways (like Pokémon SoulSilver).


Same. When I become a millionaire I swear I'll send bags of money to each developers' HQ.


----------



## monkat (Aug 15, 2010)

Have I pirated before? Yeah.

Do I? Nah.

Why did I? Poverty and being too self-concerned.


----------



## Burton (Aug 15, 2010)

The hilarious thing about this post is that if someone comes here and posts "I downloaded X game by torrent or free" everyone will start harassing him about piracy, however the statistics shows otherwise


----------



## purkinje (Aug 15, 2010)

Even if I was rich and I could buy hundreds of games and other media (music, movies) I would still pirate.

Why buy anything when you can get it for free?


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 15, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> So, I was just curious of how many people on GBAtemp are pirates. I'm guessing like 99% of us are pirates lol The poll has three questions:
> 1. Have you pirated before?
> 2.Do you currently pirate?
> 3. If you pirate, why do you?
> ...



1. yes
2. yes, but not even close to as much as i used to
3. tv shows cost $$$$$$$ to buy, also download stuff you cant buy, like alot of anime


----------



## Clookster (Aug 15, 2010)

We're all criminalss! But nice ones...


----------



## Goli (Aug 15, 2010)

Burton said:
			
		

> The hilarious thing about this post is that if someone comes here and posts "I downloaded X game by torrent or free" everyone will start harassing him about piracy, however the statistics shows otherwise


Members harass other members when they post download links, not when they say they downloaded something...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 15, 2010)

Burton said:
			
		

> The hilarious thing about this post is that if someone comes here and posts "I downloaded X game by torrent or free" everyone will start harassing him about piracy, however the statistics shows otherwise


Aha, yeah. As of now 96% of people currently or have pirated before.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 15, 2010)

1. Have you pirated before?
Yes

2. Do you currently pirate?
Yes

3. If you pirate, why do you?
Cause I like robbing other ships. xD


----------



## Burton (Aug 15, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Burton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nop, I've seen them harassing people for saying they downloaded from torrents lots of times.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 15, 2010)

Burton said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i ahve seen this, but its usually when someone with


----------



## Satangel (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, I pirate, and have done it since I was 10 years old or so.
Manly because it feels good, it's so damn easy and there is so much to find out there.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 15, 2010)

I haven't bought any music or films for about 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Langin (Aug 15, 2010)

1. YES
2. NO
3. To try things out.

But I have come to my senses and I will not pirate anymore.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

The last time I bought a DS game was 2006


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 15, 2010)

purkinje said:
			
		

> Even if I was rich and I could buy hundreds of games and other media (music, movies) I would still pirate.
> 
> Why buy anything when you can get it for free?


So the people who made those "free" stuff can have the money to keep making them.


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 15, 2010)

Since I got this vacation job I wanna buy al legal stuff, but I will pile up my money so the devs/ artists have to wait


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 15, 2010)

I download seasons of TV shows, applications, and games.
I pirate shows because I don't feel like sitting through commercials and I watch them on my schedule.
I pirate software because I'm not about to drop a few thousand on CS5.
I pirate games to try them out. If I want to get past DRM, I'll buy and DL a crack.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well it seems I was pretty much right so far. A LOT of people on GBAtemp pirate lol.


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 15, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> 1. Have you pirated before?
> Yes
> 
> 2. Do you currently pirate?
> ...


i pirate becuase i do


----------



## DJ91990 (Aug 15, 2010)

In fact here is my Torrent List for SEPTEMBER:
Phantasy Star Portible 2
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Pokemon Black
Pokemon White
Pokemon Ranger Light Trails
Etrain Odyssey III

The only game that I am going to BUY is HALO REACH because I don't feel like getting banned from XBOX LIVE.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 15, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> In fact here is my Torrent List for SEPTEMBER:
> Phantasy Star Portible 2
> Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
> Pokemon Black
> ...


I'm buying Kingdom Hearts, and Halo Reach, I will possibly import Black or White, depending on how good they are.


----------



## Revolution [9] (Aug 15, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> 1. Have you pirated before?
> 2. Do you currently pirate?
> 3. If you pirate, why do you?


1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. To try things out and because I have no job to get money to buy things. 

I usually delete things like movies after I'm done with them though.


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 15, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> In fact here is my Torrent List for SEPTEMBER:
> Phantasy Star Portible 2
> Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
> Pokemon Black
> ...



If doesn´t ban from XBOX LIVE I´m sure you won´t buy it


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 15, 2010)

1.yes
2.yes
3.for my own personal reasons

I don't believe anyone in this forum or any other for that matter when the say they don't pirate and never have.
Everybody has downloaded something that they didn't pay for and probably should have.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 15, 2010)

I pirate games, music, and programs. I pirate because I don't feel like paying for stuff. Hahaha and I don't feel like getting up to go to the store to buy it. xD


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes Yes and not enough money i like to buy my games but if its a pc game i pirate it.


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes I do for one reason only... get what you can get and never look back before they shut emu sites/torrent and newsgroups down....

It's only a matter time before that happens....


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 15, 2010)

I do yes, because I'm broke and need to get whatever I can for free.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 15, 2010)

1) Yes
2) Yes, but not as much as before.
3) Not enough money to buy games I won't play that much (Mainly DS and PSP games).  I buy all of my Xbox 360 games, and when I had a Wii, I bought all of my games until I got an external HDD.


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 15, 2010)

1. Have you pirated before?
yes, since 1998

2.Do you currently pirate?
yes

3. If you pirate, why do you?
I pirate things I wouldn't otherwise pay money for, or can't get a freeware version of. I bought my DS, and mario kart ds, but otherwise I just can't justify paying full price for a game I'll probably only play once or twice. On the PC, I buy games that I want to play multiplayer, but if I couldn't pirate, I just wouldn't play most single player games. The only single player game I've ever bought (besides HL/HL2) was Bioshock, and that was like 2 years after it came out.


----------



## purkinje (Aug 16, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> purkinje said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let the developers make their money off of those who don't know about piracy, those who are against piracy, or who are too stupid to pull it off.

Piracy has been around for a long time, and developers are still getting paid, and the companies that make successful titles still get tons of sales and are financially successful.

The same can be said for music/film - I don't see anyone in Hollywood out on the street panhandling because no one buys their product.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 16, 2010)

So far, 94% of GBAtemp have pirated before and 91% still do.


----------



## Trulen (Aug 16, 2010)

1. Have you pirated before?
Yes

2. Do you currently pirate?
Yes

3. If you pirate, why do you?
It's fast.  Newsgroups says "Hello max bandwitdth."  
It's easy.  Search.  Click.  Download.
It's free.  I COULD pay for it, and have less money to buy things I CAN'T pirate, but I won't.  I'd rather be able to eat for 9 days rather than 5.  

I've got little moral fibre when it comes to downloading.
If I made an indie game, I wouldn't be made at pirates.
Why?
Because I *know it's going to be downloaded for free*.


But at the same time, I have a PS3.  So I have to buy all my games.  Well, sort of.  Hurrah game-sharing on PSN!  Thouhg I bought Scott Pilgrim Vs the World.  Worth the 10 bucks.  

And...  I'm totally preordering the $80 edition of LittleBigPlanet 2....  

I'm a terrible pirate :[


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 16, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> But at the same time, I have a PS3.  So I have to buy all my games.  Well, sort of.  Hurrah game-sharing on PSN!  Thouhg I bought Scott Pilgrim Vs the World.  Worth the 10 bucks.
> 
> And...  I'm totally preordering the $80 edition of LittleBigPlanet 2....
> 
> I'm a terrible pirate :[


Well, it's like you have a choice...Also, what's game sharing?


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, yes, and because I don't have the money to spend on games that I rarely have time to play...well I don't have the money anyway! Last game I bought was Scott Pilgrim vs The World which was so worth the $10 and the last physical game I bought was Phantasy Star Portable I and I'm thinking about buying KH Birth by Sleep


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes I use to pirate and it was awesome.

No, I don't currently do that anymore.

Well, it was for economical flexiblity to where I can buy a DS device to can play majority of the DS games without giving a cent for any additional cost to the other game companies.


----------



## Trulen (Aug 16, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Trulen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, you can have 5 PS3 systems tied to your PSN account.  Any system tied to your account can download games you bought.    
So, I have a group of friends. We all put accounts on each other's PS3's.  So, if they buy something on PSN, I log into their account on my PS3, and download it from the store.  

But we put in equal share.  I buy games, and they can download it from me.  


The game's still being paid for, it's just like a Buy-one-get-four-free thing.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 16, 2010)

Trulen said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so It's kind of like iTunes accounts.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 16, 2010)

1. Have you pirated before?
Yes 
2.Do you currently pirate?
Yes
3. If you pirate, why do you?
Because I don't have much money and
I don't want to pay for something that is worthless,
(crap movie, boring game etc.)



Spoiler



I pirate loads of things, movies, tv shows, games, books, w/e I want LOL!

If I had to pay for all the things I've pirated, it would cost a couple of $100,000's pretty close to a million



EDIT: How do I do Spoiler Titles?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 16, 2010)

Never pirated before because I was very paranoid lol.

I currently pirate  cause I am better with computers and I now know that it's not possible for a cop to bust me straight away LoL...

I pirate because it's sometimes hard to find "certain" things you can't in stores. Also, I get very pissed off when I waste money on a VERY shitty game(DBZ Sagas) so that's why I like to pirate the game just to see if I would of wasted money or not. If the game is very good, I normally buy a copy of the game just to show my thanks(Monster Hunter Tri).


----------



## murkurie (Aug 16, 2010)

1. Have you pirated before?
Yes
2.Do you currently pirate?
Yes
3. If you pirate, why do you?
I'm cheap, I have the money. I'm not paying money for a whole season of a TV show, that I have on my DVR recorded. just download it, and call it a backup. I do pay for games though. I like having physical copy, same with some music.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 16, 2010)

1. Yes

2. Yes 

3.

....

Pirate all my software and OS - I never bought a single thing that's if it wasn't already bundled with some hardware.

I pirate 360 games just because i can and the Live experience doesn't really appeal to me anymore.

I pirate DS games since everyone else does it.

I pirate my films just because it easier and quicker.

I don't pirate my PS3 games because i just don't (even if it may be possible i wouldn't).

I don't pirate my PC games.

I don't pirate my music.


----------



## ZeroTm (Aug 16, 2010)

1. Yes, I have

2. Only to test games.

3. Used to pirate because of the lack of money. I am now a working student with lots of money! Gamez HUUUZZZAAAH


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 16, 2010)

1. Have you pirated before? yes, i started on the dreamcast
2.Do you currently pirate? yes
3. If you pirate, why do you? i pirate what isnt worth buying, i bought super mario galaxy, super smash brother brawl, twilight princess etc the good games worth money. i pirate all the ones i know i'm only going to want to play for a day and never touch it again.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 16, 2010)

1.I have pirated

2.I am currently pirating especially expensive programs

3.I pirate because I can and no one forbids me


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Aug 16, 2010)

1. Yes.

2. Yes.

3. I do it because I like to 'try before I buy'. However, If I like a game I've pirated, I *will buy it!* That's how it is for games, but things  like my OSes, I will continue to use for free until somebody kills me for doing it!


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 16, 2010)

music? conditionally. i buy my favorite things (h is orange, hello dragon, helicopter helicopter, etc) and rip them to flac myself.
movies? yes. then i buy them if i like them (i have a huge collection)
tv? yes, while they air on tv. i buy the ones i like when i have money (things such as mst3k cost wayyyy to much for a person with no job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
games? depends. i only do it unless:
a) i have to original copy
b) used games of them cost way too much (out of print games)
c) want to try it.

as with everything, i buy thing i like/love. you should at least buy things, i mean, how are small bands you like going to make money? atleast buy merch directly from them.


----------



## Didu50 (Aug 16, 2010)

1. Have you pirated before? Yes
2. Do you currently pirate? Yes
3.If you pirate why do you? It's hard to earn enough money to purchase all the games I want. It is also very hard to find a job these days and I don't think its such a great time to Invest in Games.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 16, 2010)

I pirate because I'm poor. Been pirating ever since I heard about the Cyclo DS Evo, before that I was struggling to get a new game once ever six months. Considering I go through your average game in about three days, life really sucked ass back then.

Even with my new job, I don't have enough money to support my gaming addiction. So piracy remains my option. Either that or I go without, lack the escapism necessary to counteract the stress I go through every single day, finally snap and lose my mind and go on a killing spree. So piracy is the lesser of two evils, methinks.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 16, 2010)

Pirate.

I'll buy a game that absolutely deserves it, but otherwise I pirate all of my games.
Except 360 games, since i'm too lazy to mod the stupid thing.

Games cost too much to warrant purchasing everything I want to play, and most aren't worth sinking a huge amount of money into.

Also getting some games early via pirating is a pretty sweet deal too. It's ever so fun to play a game that's released a week early and then go to the gamespot/gamefaqs boards and just torture people dying to play the game.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Also getting some games early via pirating is a pretty sweet deal too. It's ever so fun to play a game that's released a week early and then go to the gamespot/gamefaqs boards and just torture people dying to play the game.


Don't you just love that?

Another quick update: 
98% of GBAtemp has pirated before.
90% currently pirates.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 17, 2010)

I should add that while my PSP and DS are obviously flashed, my other consoles are not. I only consider myself half pirate, in a way. 'Cause I've not hacked my 360, Wii, PS3 (primarily bcause it's impossible), N64, SNES, PS2 or Gamecube. So it's not like the games industry doesn't get anything out of me. I still spend what little money I can afford to spare on games for my non-hacked systems.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I should add that while my PSP and DS are obviously flashed, my other consoles are not. I only consider myself half pirate, in a way. 'Cause I've not hacked my 360, Wii, PS3 (primarily bcause it's impossible), N64, SNES, PS2 or Gamecube. So it's not like the games industry doesn't get anything out of me. I still spend what little money I can afford to spare on games for my non-hacked systems.


I'm the same. Well sort of. My Wii and PS2 are hacked. I pirate on them, but for my 360 and PS3 I buy all my games.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)

I used to pirate, I still have all my roms.
I pirated because the games I wanted were so damn hard to find and because I have no money.
I pretty much do little to no pirating nowadays because my boy friend owns most of the games I wanted (so now we share them) and because I promised him I wouldn't do it as much as I used to.


----------



## emigre (Aug 17, 2010)

1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Becasue I can. Saying that I have bought things after I pirated them.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 17, 2010)

1. yep
2. uh-huh
3. imagine paying 50 times what americans pay for even the worst DS game, in a 3rd-world country? yeah it's sad being a gamer here.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 18, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> 3. imagine paying 50 times what americans pay for even the worst DS game, in a 3rd-world country? yeah it's sad being a gamer here.


I know right? It's really sad because you pay 30% more here


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 18, 2010)

1) Yes.
2) Yes, sometimes.
3) Partially to get things free. My parents don't let be buy games often.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, it really saves a TON of money if you pirate. Though some games (with features that can't be pirated) I'll buy.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's a wrong assumption, it should go like this:
98% of tempers that answered the poll have pirated before.
90% of those select few are currently pirating.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, you have a point.


----------



## millenium6000 (Aug 18, 2010)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Some games can't be bought anymore like old ones.


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't pirate...
Okay I do a little bit...
Alright, my whole computer is pirated, Is it a sin to not pay for what you want?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 19, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> So, I was just curious of how many people on GBAtemp are pirates. I'm guessing like 99% of us are pirates lol The poll has three questions:
> 1. Have you pirated before?
> 2.Do you currently pirate?
> 3. If you pirate, why do you?
> ...




Somehow asking this question on this site, is like asking on a porn site if the people there jack off.

Frankly if anyone at GBATemp were to state they did NOT pirate, I'd be more inclined to laugh AT them for the gaul of saying such an unprovable line of BS.


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 19, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are certein people who are so rich that they don't need to pirate, they can get it faster (p1ngong)
There are also homebrew developers who wanted flashcards for homebrew development rather then pirating


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other 2% are n00bs that ask questions like "What is R4?" and "Whar can I gar gmaes for FREE? I wont to no, guise."


----------

